# Charleston S.C./ Kiawah area



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

Going to be vacationing in Kiawah next month and taking the bike was wondering if there was any good riding in the area? Thanks in advance for any responses.


----------



## Mad Clown (Jun 27, 2003)

Here is a link for you. 

http://www.coastalcyclists.org/Maps/ride_maps.htm

- Roy.


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

I looked at the link you provided. Are any of these rides reasonably low traffic? I'll be in Chas, probably IOP, maybe Folly in AUgust. Debating bringing the bikes. A few years ago my husband rode while we were vacationing and said he thought due to the islands, bridges, etc. there were relatively few roads for the number of cars and he was unable to find any roads that weren't heavy traffic. 

We are from the mountainous wilds north of Greenville and frightened of cars! 

What do you think? If we don't bring bikes he'll be looking for a spin class (gag).


----------

